# Crash Bandicoot (saga)



## Fabriman94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno ha mai giocato ad almeno un capitolo di questo bellissimo platform? Io li ho tutti ed è un peccato che su PS2 il suo personaggio è stato stuprato a dir poco.


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

già, grande sfortuna. Io ho sempre adorato il CTR, mai sconfitto in "battaglia."


----------



## Miro (15 Agosto 2013)

Se esiste qualcuno che non ha mai giocato ad un Crash Bandicoot, non merita di essere chiamato videogiocatore. 
CTR e Warped sono i punti più alti della serie, che per quel che mi riguarda è finita con Twinsanity per PS2.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se esiste qualcuno che non ha mai giocato ad un Crash Bandicoot, non merita di essere chiamato videogiocatore.
> CTR e Warped sono i punti più alti della serie, che per quel che mi riguarda è finita con Twinsanity per PS2.


Vero, Twinsanity è l'unico e l'ultimo capitolo su PS2 che merita veramente. Gli ultimi due episodi sono stati orripilanti e pare proprio che non sarà più fatto alcun altro episodio, meglio così.


----------



## Miro (15 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vero, Twinsanity è l'unico e l'ultimo capitolo su PS2 che merita veramente. Gli ultimi due episodi sono stati orripilanti e pare proprio che non sarà più fatto alcun altro episodio, meglio così.



In sostanza comunque l'abbadono di Naughty Dog ha segnato il declino della serie...già con Crash Bash (che comunque a me non dispiacque, soprattutto quando lo giocavo con amici) in molti storsero il naso.
Wrath of Cortex poi, pur essendo godibile era la copia carbone di Warped.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2013)

Grandissima Saga la Migliore della PS1...il mio primo gioco in assoluto è stato proprio Crash CTR...il mio preferito è il 5

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Wrath of Cortex poi, pur essendo godibile era la copia carbone di Warped.



non era male...


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Agosto 2013)

Ricordo le giornate passate ad imitare il balletto di Crash


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Agosto 2013)

I primi capitoli per PS2 sinceramente mi erano piaciuti e L'ira di Cortex non mi dispiacque all'epoca, anche se non portò alcuna innovazione, ma dal Tag Team Racing in poi solo ca*ate. L'ultima versione con i tatuaggi era inguardabile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Crash Bash era un ottimo party game e mi ricordo che solitamente lo vendevano pirata con testo in italiano e doppiaggio in inglese, perchè pesava poco


----------



## chicagousait (16 Agosto 2013)

Warped e CRT i migliori. Ci ho giocato talmente tanto che alla fine la playstation nn me li leggeva più.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Agosto 2013)

Fantastico uno dei miei primi giochi per PS1


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> I primi capitoli per PS2 sinceramente mi erano piaciuti e L'ira di Cortex non mi dispiacque all'epoca, anche se non portò alcuna innovazione, ma dal Tag Team Racing in poi solo ca*ate. L'ultima versione con i tatuaggi era inguardabile.



.

L'ira di Cortex è stato forse quello che mi ha soddisfatto di più. Il mio ultimo è stato Tag Team, mediocre, non l'ho neanche finito.


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Agosto 2013)

La saga per PS1 mi ha accompagnato per tutta la mia infanzia, ci sono talmente legato che recentemente ho trovato "modo" per rigiocarci anche sul pc


----------

